# Woodworking Techniques



## Dorje

I've wondered what the "coarse. medium & fine" referred to in the title of this video! Makes sense now!


----------



## rikkor

Chris Schwartz knows his stuff. I think he does a great job as editor.


----------



## MsDebbieP

well, that sounds like a pretty simple tip that everyone should go by!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter

Rikkor, I really like Chris's writing style too. He does a pretty good on camera too. I have a few others of his DVDs. I'll try and put out reviews on those too.


----------



## Tomcat1066

Thanks for this review. This DVD is one I've been looking at getting, and this review just tipped the scales!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter

Tomcat,

I'm sure you will enjoy the DVD. I've already watched it a couple times now. Next on my list is Chris's Forgotten Hand Tools DVD.


----------



## GaryK

I think I'll have to check this out! Thanks.


----------



## JohnGray

Looks like I'll be getting one, great review.


----------



## Caliper

Thanks Mike. It sounds like the videos are as good as his books and articles. Not surprising but good to have the affirmation.


----------

